
A tutorial for writing a systemd service in Python - rbanffy
https://github.com/torfsen/python-systemd-tutorial
======
JdeBP
> _One thing to remember is that in Python, STDOUT and STDOUT are buffered._

That's not really a correct explanation, and not just because it says standard
output twice. This is a commonly misunderstood part of running things under
service management, and faulty explanations like this just confuse people.

Other than that, almost none of the article is about writing stuff in Python.
Which is good, because my initial reaction before reading the article was to
think that there's nothing really Python-specific to making a service. Even
the language I/O buffering rules that one has to remember are largely shared
with some other programming languages. (-:

